# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  “Açıklanmaya muhtaç bir durum”

## bozok

*GüL BU İLİşKİLERDEN HABERDAR MI?*



20.12.2010 *10:03*

*Hürriyet yazarı Mehmet Y. Yılmaz, Londra’daki Yunus Emre Derneği, USİDER ve Remzi Gür arasındaki ilişkileri, Odatv’ye, Aydınlık Dergisi’ne ve Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabına dayanarak yeniden gündeme getirdi. Yılmaz’ın bugünkü yazısının “Açıklanmaya muhtaç bir durum” başlıklı bölümü şöyleydi:* 

”*Açıklanmaya muhtaç bir durum*

BU hafta Aydınlık Dergisi’nde yayımlanan bir haber ve haberle ilgili belge çok ilgimi çekti.

Bu yılın kasım ayında Londra’da Yunus Emre Enstitüsü açıldı. Hepimiz de bununla iftihar ettik.

Açılışı yapan Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Londra’nın pahalı semtlerinden birindeki bu binayı satın alıp, enstitünün kurulmasına ön ayak olduğu için Başbakan’ın yakın dostu Remzi Gür’e teşekkür etti.

Aydınlık’ta yayımlanan belgeler binanın USİDER isimli bir dernek tarafından satın alınarak, yıllığı 1 sterlinden (yaklaşık 2,5 lira) Remzi Gür’ün direktörlüğünü yaptığı “Türk Birleşik Krallık Kültür ve Eğitim Merkezi Limited” isimli şirkete kiralanmış.

İnternet sitesi odatv.com, USİDER ile ilgili olarak daha önce bazı kuşkuları dile getirmişti.

USİDER Başkanı Yusuf Atalay, Deniz Feneri Derneği’nin eski başkanı. Almanya’da Deniz Feneri e.V. yolsuzluğundan yargılanan Kanal 7’nin patronu Zekeriya Karaman’ın avukatı olarak da tanınıyor.

Hanefi Avcı da “Haliç’te Yaşayan Simonlar” isimli kitabında bu derneğin örtülü ödenek tarafından finanse edildiğini ve başında da “cemaatin imamının” bulunduğunu iddia ediyordu.

Belgeler doğruysa Cumhurbaşkanı, neden Remzi Gür’e binayı satın aldığı için teşekkür etmek ihtiyacını hissetti? Cumhurbaşkanı büyük olasılıkla bu ilişkilerden haberdar değildi, bilseydi eminim böyle bir duruma düşmek istemezdi.

Bu durumun Deniz Feneri soruşturmasını yürüten savcıların da dikkatini çekeceğinden eminim.

Ama elbette önce Remzi Gür’ün ve USİDER’in bir açıklama yapması gerekiyor. Belgeler doğru mu? Remzi Gür, kendi satın almadığı bina için kendisine teşekkür edilmesine neden izin verdi? USİDER, binayı alıp, başkasına yıllığı 1 sterline kiralayacak kaynağı nereden yarattı? Bunlar ile ilgili açıklamalarını isterlerse bana gönderebilirler, burada yayımlayabilirim.”


*Odatv.com*

----------

